# Avenir Mule Trailers



## john2702 (11 Sep 2008)

Anybody out there customised an Avenir Mule or built some sort of load partitioning? I'm particular interested to hear of experiences when the Mule has been used for camping.

So far I've added a high-vis flag to my Mule plus some reflectors. Lights will be going on this weekend.

I like to be seen.


----------



## john2702 (12 Sep 2008)

Test


----------



## longers (12 Sep 2008)

Not used mine for camping but I re-inforced the sides of mine with 2mm plastic sheeting to stop the sides bowing out and rubbing on the wheels when loaded.


----------



## john2702 (12 Sep 2008)

Good advice...thanks


----------

